# Taunton Pair tied to Weir crime spree



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_By Terence J. Downing, Enterprise staff writer_

TAUNTON - Two of the five men identified by police as suspects in the recent crime wave of break-ins across the city have been arrested in separate incidents.

Jason Fleck, 31, and Kevin Macaroco, 25, were arrested Thursday less than 24 hours after Police Chief Raymond L. O'Berg identified them as suspects during a neighborhood meeting called to fight the rise in crime.

Since Oct. 1, there have been 90 break-ins citywide, including more than 30 in the Weir and downtown area.

Fleck was caught in the act of breaking into a vehicle and chased by angry neighbors around 8 p.m., police said.

Fleck escaped in a getaway car whose driver drove straight at the neighbors, hitting two of them, police said.

Fleck was spotted later in the night in front of O'Duinnan's Bar on Winthrop Street where he fled again and was captured after patrolmen Jayson LaPlante and Robert Pavadore chased him for five blocks.

Fleck became combative and the officer had to spray him with a chemical to subdue him, according to LaPlante's report.

Fleck allegedly broke into a car at 484 Somerset Ave., where he stole a bag of CDs and a tool bag.

Residents chased Fleck and he jumped into a car driven by David A. Stothers, 59, of 4 Benjamin St., East Wareham, the report said.

Stothers is accused of using his car to hit William Mills, 22, of 25 Mill St., Raynham, and Steve Foley, 50, of Dighton.

Fleck was charged with breaking and entering into a motor vehicle, larceny over $250, resisting arrest, malicious destruction of property over $250, and disorderly person.

He was also wanted by police on warrants for property crimes.

A warrant has been issued for the arrest of Stothers on charges of two counts of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, a motor vehicle and receiving stolen property.

Kevin Macaroco was arrested about 100 yards from Memorial United Methodist Church at 176 Somerset Ave., where neighbors and business owners met Wednesday night with police and city officials to discuss the crime problem in the Weir area.

Just a few hours after the meeting a police officer on patrol around 3:49 a.m. spotted Macaroco walking on Somerset Avenue near Forest Street.

The officer questioned Macaroco and arrested him on a warrant charging him with larceny over $250 and intimidation of a witness.

Macaroco is accused of stealing a 51-inch Panasonic TV from a woman's apartment on Pleadwell Street on October 30 and threatening the woman two times, according to the police report by Patrolman Matthew Skwarto III.

Also stolen from the woman's apartment on another day was an X-Box, Game Cube, 7 games and prescription drugs. Entry was gained through a window.

Macaroco admitted stealing the TV but not the other goods, the report said.

Macaroco traded the TV for two packages of cocaine, the report said.

The woman, who lives with her 5-year-old son, said she was so fearful of her safety and that of her son that she moved to another part of the city.

Macaroco was also charged with attempted breaking and entering into a home on Dunbar Street in October.

Macaroco was released following his arraignment in District Court Thursday and ordered to stay away from the victim. The judge said that if he gets in any trouble awaiting trial, his bail can be revoked and he could be jailed up to 60 days.


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

Thank God these bastards were caught, they hit my house months ago. Luckily my dogs were home and ready to greet them.. Good job Taunton PD... Job Well done..


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks to the outstanding Police work of Taunton PD. Good job gents...


----------

